# Tegu Tough Plants?



## PinkPunisher (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone knows of some plants that are tough enough to withstand a tegu please let me know because I plan on planting the new cage i made. I though maybe a ficus would survive? What other stuff though?

Spencer


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 13, 2008)

do you know of any living plants you can bolt to the floor of the inclosure? or glue em down? problem is any plant is going to get uprooted and trampled. and if your tegu takes an interest in it, finely shredded too. to add greenery to my tank, i sprinkle kitty grass seed directly onto the cypress mulch, it grows for a while. then gets killed. but it's cheap and i usually just add a little more.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 13, 2008)

If they want to see green take them outside. The sun is great for them too.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 13, 2008)

It was mostly just for me because i figured it more naturalistic for them but i decided i wasn't going to try and i might just end up buying the grass seeds like Knarnifex mentioned. 

Spencer


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

I have yet to come across a plant that tegus won't be able to completely demolish.


----------



## scotty93801 (Aug 17, 2008)

pampass grass is native to them and it's cheap. It's also invasive
plant so check with local ordances.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm...along these lines, what plants are safe to keep in with a tegu? ...and going away from that a little, what plants are safe to put in with a jungle carpet python? Are there any toxic plants?

There's all this neat stuff at <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.blackjungle.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.blackjungle.com</a><!-- w -->


----------



## Beasty (Apr 15, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> If anyone knows of some plants that are tough enough to withstand a tegu please let me know because I plan on planting the new cage i made. I though maybe a ficus would survive? What other stuff though?
> 
> Spencer


Ficus are awesome but a tegu cage is SO not the place for one. I had one for a year or so, one of the killer braided ones. They are very delicate, actually. Good luck on the subject! I'd like to find some plants too but think I might just go fake with my enclosures to avoid the frustration.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 15, 2009)

Can Fake plants work or will they get chewed up too?


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 16, 2009)

Fake plants are fine. They will not chew on them.


----------

